# Passer devant



## MisterY2J

Ciao,

Dans l'optique de l'introduction d'un dialogue, je dois traduire une phrase, que j'ai formulé en français, mais néanmoins, dont je ne parviens pas à trouver la traduction ...

"_Un drappello di soldati tedeschi cammina in Arezzo. *Ils passent devant la librairie des Orefice*. Quando il capo vede il manifesto nella veterina della libreria, quest'ultimo fa bloccare il drappello e si fermano davanti al negozio. Dopo pochi secondi, il capo entra nella libreria."

Je n'arrive pas à exprimer en italien par d'autres termes, le fait qu'ils marchent et passent devant cette boutique.

Grazie mille.
_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Vuoi dire che non basta/conviene la semplice traduzione "Passano davanti alla libreria degli Orefice" ? Perché ?
PS Nella frase precedente, hai appena scritto che stavano camminando ...


----------



## One1

MisterY2J said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Dans l'optique de l'introduction d'un dialogue, je dois traduire une phrase, que j'ai formulé en français, mais néanmoins, dont je ne parviens pas à trouver la traduction ...
> 
> "_Un drappello di soldati tedeschi cammina in per* Arezzo. *Ils passent devant la librairie des Orefice* Passano davanti alla libreria degli Orefice. Quando il capo vede il manifesto nella veterina della libreria, quest'ultimo fa bloccare il drappello e si fermano davanti al negozio. Dopo pochi secondi, il capo entra nella libreria."
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à exprimer en italien par d'autres termes, le fait qu'ils marchent et passent devant cette boutique.
> 
> Grazie mille.
> _



* http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complemento_di_moto_per_luogo


----------



## Nunou

"Un drappello di soldati tedeschi cammina in per Arezzo. Marciano (passano marciando??) davanti alla libreria degli Orefice. Quando il capo (_capitano? comandante?_) vede il manifesto nella veterina *vetrina* della libreria, quest'ultimo fa bloccare il drappello e *tutti* si fermano davanti al negozio. Dopo pochi secondi, il capo entra nella libreria."

Je n'arrive pas à exprimer en italien par d'autres termes, le fait qu'ils marchent et passent devant cette boutique.


----------



## patrovytt

Nunou said:


> "Un drappello di soldati tedeschi cammina in per Arezzo. Marciano (passano marciando??) davanti alla libreria degli Orefice. Quando il capo (_capitano? comandante?_) vede il manifesto nella veterina *vetrina* della libreria, quest'ultimo fa bloccare il drappello e *tutti* si fermano davanti al negozio. Dopo pochi secondi, il capo entra nella libreria."
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à exprimer en italien par d'autres termes, le fait qu'ils marchent et passent devant cette boutique.


 forse _marciando passano davanti_...


----------



## zone noire

patrovytt said:


> forse _marciando passano davanti_...


 
Concordo


----------

